# Outlook 2011 vers Mail



## Flav2104 (12 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

j'aimerai transférer mes mails qui sont sur mon outlook mac 2011 vers l'application Mail mac

j'ai exporter un fichier olm mais après je suis un peu bloquer ...


merci !

-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron) :
Dans ce fil, il est clairement question de l'aspect messagerie du logiciel Outlook 2011. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## CBi (12 Janvier 2011)

Une façon de faire est via un compte mail en IMAP, par exemple gmail auquel tu te connectes avec Outlook, tu transfère tes mails dans ma boîte Inbox de ce compte. Puis tu l'ouvres avec mail.app.


----------

